# My weekend project.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is the scab. Start picking, I'll be back in an hour for rebuttal.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Good Job!

It just amazes me how hard one has to work to post pics here........:whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Pretty. 

No scab picking today.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And then.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

The end.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks good from my house. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sweeeeeet. Looks beautiful.

Is that a galv. tee tied into the copper on the boiler drain?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Sweeeeeet.
> 
> Had to go in circles to get you tub/shower tied in.


 Yeah, it was a modular house. Had little intel prior to set. But all in all, it was one of the best built mods, I have seen.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

nice work LI.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Sweeeeeet. Looks beautiful.
> 
> Is that a galv. tee tied into the copper on the boiler drain?


 No, stainless. I ran out of brass fittings, and seeing as how it is sunday, and my nearest wholesaler is 100 miles away, I used what I had in the van. IUt will have to wait to be changed out when my order comes in on wednesday. Just needed to get it done, and put water on it. I have more to do there, the basement bath will start in 2 weeks anyway.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd leave the stainless.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> nice work LI.


 Thanks, winter is right around the corner. Consider this my resume. I'll be seasonal, but I come with 2 trucks, tools, mini ex, and a crapload of inventory.:yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That last bottom right picture, it just looks cold there, just in that picture.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ok you asked for it,

no purple primer

take off the handels on the valves at the bottom of the water heater ( blue ) 

finish relief line t+p valve


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> ok you asked for it,
> 
> no purple primer
> 
> ...


 Purple primer is for senile plumbers that can't remember if they primed it or not.
The blue handles don't bother me. 
I put the relief tube in after cleaning up,and didn't snap a pic. I'll get one when I go for the basement bath.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> *Purple primer is for senile plumbers that can't remember if they primed it or not.*
> The blue handles don't bother me.
> I put the relief tube in after cleaning up,and didn't snap a pic. I'll get one when I go for the basement bath.


Or anal inspectors.................


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we have to use purple or they fail it. except on trims. we can use clear. they understand you dont want purple in a $5 million house.


looks good by the way


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, the inspectors don't require it here. But I remember the days in St. Louis, where I had to keep purple and clear in the truck. Some municipalities required clear, some purple. Always had to check the permit when I was on the fringe of a municipality. Didn't want to have to rip something out because I had the wrong primer. As long as it holds a pressure test, I don't care if the carpet matches the drapes.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Purple primer is for senile plumbers that can't remember if they primed it or not.
> The blue handles don't bother me.
> I put the relief tube in after cleaning up,and didn't snap a pic. I'll get one when I go for the basement bath.


 
they dont bother me until a rugrat opens one up and gets burned


thats why the drain valves come without a handle

its a liabilty issue :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

i would take the wood off at the line running to the heater thats on the floor and use either unistrut or split ring clamps with floor plates.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

house plumber said:


> i would take the wood off at the line running to the heater thats on the floor and use either unistrut or split ring clamps with floor plates.


 I plan to change a few things out. I was out of 1 1/2" strut, and copper strut clamps. It's a pita sometimes being this far away from a supply house. But it could be worse. At least I get new stock every wednesday. Sometimes I have to make do, until parts arrive.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> they dont bother me until a rugrat opens one up and gets burned
> 
> 
> thats why the drain valves come without a handle
> ...


 Actually, that first one is from the water heater. That is the way all marathon waterheaters come.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

kinda figured you were going to. good job


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. PVC looks purdy. Plumb, level and straight. Picture #1 shows a bail of hay (or something), where is location?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nice work man.. is that heater doing domestic and the coil?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good. PVC looks purdy. Plumb, level and straight. Picture #1 shows a bail of hay (or something), where is location?


 In a little, tiny town in SD called Lowery. It's about an hour away from me. The pop. is about 36.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> nice work man.. is that heater doing domestic and the coil?


No, just domestic. The geo- thermal unit has a superheater, with a built in circ pump for the water heater. It helps maintain the temp of the water heater w/ out kicking on elements as often.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I would of added a few more clean outs. Other than that, awesome looking work.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I would of added a few more clean outs. Other than that, awesome looking work.


just add one at the end of the run "by the door"


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

You're allowed 180 degrees of elbows on a trap arm where you live?  Or am I missing something? We're only allowed 135 degrees here.
.
.
.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

where in so dak you at? i'm in watertown


----------



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

*How do you like the Hydron geo unit?*

How do you like the Hydron geo unit? I have been installing GeoFurnace from down in your country. I have been impressed with the units, and have heard that they are extremely similiar to the Hydron.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> The end.


 Nice work. In third pic down is that a tub and shower drain? Our inspector will let us do a combo vent in that situation.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

mssp said:


> Nice work. In third pic down is that a tub and shower drain? Our inspector will let us do a combo vent in that situation.


 Modular home, I only did thebasement plumbing. Had I done it as a reg build, alot would have been differant.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

MNplumber said:


> How do you like the Hydron geo unit? I have been installing GeoFurnace from down in your country. I have been impressed with the units, and have heard that they are extremely similiar to the Hydron.


 This is the 2nd hydron module for me. I like em'.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

dayexco said:


> where in so dak you at? i'm in watertown


 Watertown, home of the Watertown millionaires. I'm in Mobridge, coming up for the ice fishing classic? Sold out in 20 hours. 3 entries left on Ebay.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Agree with Seweratz. Why not a combo/cleanout at the bottom of that drop. I get the two 45s to make a LS but a combo would would fit in there perfectly. Nice, clean work.

3/4


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Agree with Seweratz. Why not a combo/cleanout at the bottom of that drop. I get the two 45s to make a LS but a combo would would fit in there perfectly. Nice, clean work.
> 
> 3/4


All of those points have accessable cleanouts from above. And that entire wall is going to be finished. I figured 3 big c/o covers at chest high, might look crappy on a finished wall.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice work. Clean. Straight. Truly pro.


----------

